# Look what ive created .



## High4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

I Disided to make my self some seeds a while back using my best serious white rhino Fem with a Sensi SkunkKush male 

Heres the set up theres been a few new improvments its now a 600w that is a 400w with out my digi ballast and a more powerful extractor i like my home to smell nice







Heres the original White Rhino Fem . I cant find the SK male it must be on my other pc them white rhino were monsterous for a 400w







Here is the stright skunkKush x White rhino the yields got big like the wr. only it kept the Oldskool skunkkush smell with the sweet taste of the rhino coming through 







Heres the 3rd cross thats kicking up a bit of fuss with my friends 
Its skunkKush x White Rhino x Its between a few purple strains my friends hand the name is unsure it could me lavender . 







Ive over a 1000 of the original SK WR cross i harvested all my plants and the chola only from the 1 i was to pollenate the rest got used for seeds
Ive just over 500 of that purp wish i had of did a lot more 

High4Life Genetics


----------



## KidCreole (Aug 25, 2008)

send me some seeds!


----------



## High4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

Send me some bud i,ll give you a bag with 200 lol


----------



## Xplodernitrate (Aug 25, 2008)

id like to have some seeds mate, look brill!!


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Aug 25, 2008)

High for Life, 

If that is truly yours much respect.

I want to make a strain by this winter too. 

Maybe, we'll discuss. Why don't you do a journal?


----------



## High4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

Kaosisglobal said:


> High for Life,
> 
> If that is truly yours much respect.
> 
> ...


Yip they have been in my gallery a while now , i just blocked the viewing from public 

Crossing genetics there is a 1-8 chance of hitting somthing specail , Looks like i hit the jack pot twice


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Aug 25, 2008)

You definitely did, I was going to begin crossing as I went into bloom. Cause they are all in veg. I have a few possible males, the rest are def. females cause they are all cloned off of female plants. 

I know you said that you were not sure of that guy that said that method. And the fight really only started cause you said wouldn't hurt to try and I said it would. 

Personally I do not like to change things, like photoperiod. I think that it isn't natural. But screw going back and forth over bullshit. Things like making strains and better grows is why I'm here. I am somewhat new, but I have the greenthumb. I am sure you know that most people, cant even veg. And some people can't even harvest without bud rot. So I have the gift. What I need is money to buy more equipment. 

How long have you been at it for? My first grow was 3 years ago. Then I started again this Feb., and I havn't stoped since.


----------



## good ol' boy (Aug 25, 2008)

NICE cross man... congrats on the grow.


----------



## High4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

Kaosisglobal said:


> You definitely did, I was going to begin crossing as I went into bloom. Cause they are all in veg. I have a few possible males, the rest are def. females cause they are all cloned off of female plants.
> 
> I know you said that you were not sure of that guy that said that method. And the fight really only started cause you said wouldn't hurt to try and I said it would.
> 
> ...


 
I dont fuck with the light cycles eather i keep them veggin 24/7 so that they constantly photophyesis. Thou its not very natural for the sun to be out 24/7 it works .. Its all about finding what way to grow suits best and how to get the most from it .. 

I supercrop 1st then when it starts to grow up fimm them and lst any thing growig faster and i keep lollypopping through out to keep the light focusing on the top 

That was only just a read in a paper we get free in any hydro shop over here . And i just passed on what i read i dident think id have to defend somthing that all i did was read so much ... The pesky dutch having me arguing haha 

2004 was my 1st real go at growing Making new hybrids is all about luck two top quality strains do not always me the offspring will be dank most of the times is swag . 
If you get lucky you get some dank


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Aug 25, 2008)

High4Life said:


> I dont fuck with the light cycles eather i keep them veggin 24/7 so that they constantly photophyesis. Thou its not very natural for the sun to be out 24/7 it works .. Its all about finding what way to grow suits best and how to get the most from it ..
> 
> I supercrop 1st then when it starts to grow up fimm them and lst any thing growig faster and i keep lollypopping through out to keep the light focusing on the top
> 
> ...


No need to defend anymore, in my opinion that was over yesterday. I'm ready to build on things like hybrids. I hope my two top quality strains don't produce swag. I never though that two top quality strains give you a one in 8 chance, I thought it was only 50/50 on male or female, but the strain would be awesome. So I got some things to learn with hybrids.


----------



## KidCreole (Aug 25, 2008)

so, about those seeds... lol just kidding. anyway, yall are talkin about stressin the plant into hermie and then she'll start seedin right? how exactly does that work. i grew sensi so im not to up to date on how to get my own seeds. I guess i dont need to seeing as tho i usually grow bagseed and take better care of it than the condition i got it in. I had some mid-grade seed that i grew into a monster and im lettin her dry out now. Is it really worth it for me to throw down tha cash for better genetics and seed or to stress my bagseed?


----------



## High4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

KidCreole said:


> so, about those seeds... lol just kidding. anyway, yall are talkin about stressin the plant into hermie and then she'll start seedin right? how exactly does that work. i grew sensi so im not to up to date on how to get my own seeds. I guess i dont need to seeing as tho i usually grow bagseed and take better care of it than the condition i got it in. I had some mid-grade seed that i grew into a monster and im lettin her dry out now. Is it really worth it for me to throw down tha cash for better genetics and seed or to stress my bagseed?


No man you dont want a hermie temps and light leeks in during flowering is the main causes of this .. 

To have your own seed as a crossbreed you need both a male and a female. do a little reading there is nothing to it really

A hermie will produce seeds , It is when a plant takes on both sex male and female and self pollenates . cannabis is 1 of few plants that can do this , 
The chinese worshiped it as the plant of good and evil for this reason , Like god and devil . Night and dark . good and bad .

You will be far better of just buying seeds that you want .. trying to make your own seed will make bad genetics alot more times than good no matter what parents you use 

Buy a pack of snow white or white widow from nirvana . cheep as chips good quality and easy to grow thats what id recommend 

The last thing you want to do is put time into making seeds and the genetics do not gel and have to start all over .


----------



## High4Life (Aug 26, 2008)

Any 1 got a name i could call these . The stright skunk kush cross gets called thunderbird . No name for the purp yet ?


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 28, 2008)

GILP or God I Love Purple..lol..


----------



## gnetics (Aug 30, 2008)

1.Puple threesome - it was a three part cross
2.Purple Menage - same as 1
3.P-star - purple star cuz it blooms into a lil star 
4.Lean star - Because purple sizzurp is called Lean
5.Purple High or High Purps - because ur name starts with high and its ur purple creation.
6.Purple whore- because she was in a 3 some and she puts out lol

wow but id definetly be interested in some of those beans, and test grow


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 30, 2008)

Did you stabilize it through backcrossing?

I want to breed a couple strains I have from clone... With some super skunk I bought from seed.


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Aug 30, 2008)

gnetics said:


> 1.Puple threesome - it was a three part cross
> 2.Purple Menage - same as 1
> 3.P-star - purple star cuz it blooms into a lil star
> 4.Lean star - Because purple sizzurp is called Lean
> ...


6. Purple Whore. I like that.


----------



## roseypanties (Aug 30, 2008)

Purple Vagina?


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Aug 30, 2008)

roseypanties said:


> Purple Vagina?


I think purple whore was better...

Or maybe purple panties 

 

mad love


----------



## High4Life (Aug 30, 2008)

Purple whore lmao ...... Purple vanny lmao ......... She is a sluty plant . 

The very 1st skunk kush came from a friends windowsill three years ago lol it was 2 inchs and had mg. deffects and cl. deffs . and some overdose also .It was on its last legs but . the few leafs that was on it was burnt yellow and crumbling It was horrable worst looked after plant ive seen i think lol

But the smell .. wow .. it was so nice and far to strong to let go, Its hard to discribe how strong it was for such a badly looked after plant i think it went into flower sitting on the windowsill to make it smell so strong . ,so anyway i took it lol 
It sat under 2 cfls for 1 week after a good flush and a light bit of feeding with the flush I was able to get 4 not very good clones but they lived and got healthy .And now there is people i dont even know growing it . Im not growing it* 

Shes earned the name purple whore .. lol


----------



## drewDUDE (Aug 31, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Any 1 got a name i could call these . The stright skunk kush cross gets called thunderbird . No name for the purp yet ?


You should call it "purple nurple" Its a catchy name that people will love to say.. 

I'll take a few seeds in exchange for the name  ...no I'm serious. I've been looking for a PURPLE strain like that for awhile. Lets work something out off site/offline.


----------



## High4Life (Aug 31, 2008)

drewDUDE said:


> You should call it &quot;purple nurple&quot; Its a catchy name that people will love to say..
> 
> I'll take a few seeds in exchange for the name  ...no I'm serious. I've been looking for a PURPLE strain like that for awhile. Lets work something out off site/offline.


Try soma seeds lavender u will like ... cheers 4 the name
Ive only enough for myself man or id give u some


----------



## High4Life (Sep 1, 2008)

I,ll swap some of the skunk kush x White rhino if any 1 wants a try .For something decent and a known mem. 

I cant part with the purps to save any more emails


----------



## High4Life (Sep 1, 2008)

Some Purple Whore after a 2 week cure lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 1, 2008)

looks right tasty.


----------



## High4Life (Sep 1, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> looks right tasty.


 
Cheers man , It is nice im toking a little piece now .. She tastes like a fruity mix of Skunky Rhino Kush , taste if you know what i mean .

Ive a little piece of oil there from it im going to try for the first time


----------



## gnetics (Sep 2, 2008)

wohooo I helped name a strain..haha Cant wait to start my own, currently lookin for some genetics similar to the purp whore  ..and in construction of a Aeroponic PVC garden. more BUD PORN of that HO'!!!


----------



## bigbudeddie (Sep 2, 2008)

Kaosisglobal said:


> No need to defend anymore, in my opinion that was over yesterday. I'm ready to build on things like hybrids. I hope my two top quality strains don't produce swag. I never though that two top quality strains give you a one in 8 chance, I thought it was only 50/50 on male or female, but the strain would be awesome. So I got some things to learn with hybrids.


 Well. Youv only got the genetics of the two parents to start with. So you cant really vary much from that...


----------



## High4Life (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the possitive feedback 

If some 1 wants to grow some of the Skunk x Kush Rhino Send me a message and i,ll post you some seeds to do a grow . And post a pic up here when they grow 

The is 1 or 2 haters .. But this is normal LOL they just want some dank for them self , The ones hateing are the 1s growing Nirvana BigBudda Unknown Cross breeds Ect . 

Any way send me a msg and the seeds are yours . I,ll sent 4 people 5 x seeds each If you post up here .


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 4, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Thanks for all the possitive feedback
> 
> If some 1 wants to grow some of the Skunk x Kush Rhino Send me a message and i,ll post you some seeds to do a grow . And post a pic up here when they grow
> 
> ...


I would love some of your beans that would be real nice of you. 
I am fairly new but what you have accomplished was one of my goals when i started this endeavor. 

Very nice! 

Sparky


----------



## High4Life (Sep 5, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> I would love some of your beans that would be real nice of you.
> I am fairly new but what you have accomplished was one of my goals when i started this endeavor.
> 
> Very nice!
> ...


Pm me before i go to the post and they will be sent this morning . 

Room for 1 more person if they want to try my skunk kush = thunderbird


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

too late???

Gypsy...


----------



## High4Life (Sep 5, 2008)

If you pm me in the next 45 mins they are yours . Make sure you let people know the seeds are High4Life Genetics lol And room for 1 more . First come first served .. Peace out .........


----------



## Londoner (Sep 5, 2008)

wonders if anyone will really be stupid enough to post their address to an unknown person in a forum?


----------



## High4Life (Sep 5, 2008)

Ignore the jerk lads your seeds have been posted and are on there way ... 

The jerk just craving more atattion because every 1 has seen his silly mutant plant and is now boring .

Please go on about your buisness londoner .. I have no time for you . As you sit there all day and night hoping i replay to your silly little comments Pms and Neg rep ...

Get a Girl friend man or buy some good genetics then you wont be so pissed off with other people 

Its all love babyyy  


,


----------



## Londoner (Sep 5, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Ignore the jerk lads your seeds have been posted and are on there way ...
> 
> The jerk just craving more atattion because every 1 has seen his silly mutant plant and is now boring .
> 
> ...


----------



## High4Life (Sep 5, 2008)

i know i wouldnt be stupid enough to post my address to some random fool in a growing forum, especially if my grow was at that address......[/quote]

Well no 1 was asking you brother so you should have nothing to worry your little silky pants about , do you ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn...!!!

Too late again...!!!!

Oh Well...!!!

Thanks anyways...

Gypsy...


----------



## Londoner (Sep 5, 2008)

its like saying hey i grow weed and heres the address of where my growroom is at, il even post pics on a public forum of the guys so called own genetics as further evidence to the potential copper that he could be??? not saying he is a copper, but how do you know 101% that he isnt?? you cannot know that! bad move my man. you can buy good genetics cheap enough these days without that risk, the genetics will probably be 100x better than his too. all im saying 



Damn...!!!

Too late again...!!!!

Oh Well...!!!

Thanks anyways...

Gypsy...
Smoke Legal Buds


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, I am growing legally, within the allowed amounts and with nothing to worry about...

Thanks for the concern though, I do appreciate it...!!!

Gypsy...


----------



## High4Life (Sep 5, 2008)

Gypsy If you want a some seeds it is no problem man 

Dont worry about londoner man im sick pissing about with his childish spoilt ways He soon start filling the pages in *RED* capital letters if no 1 takes notice to him , 

That is why hes on this thread ive been ignoring his silly pm,s and comments so he is here looking some atattion ..So take no notice in no copper man lol 

If you or any 1 else wants a few of my seeds ive got £20 to waist on postage .. I,ll be happy just seeing other people growing my Genetics and a bud posted back at harvest time would be a nice return . 

 







I


----------



## Londoner (Sep 5, 2008)

what pms exactly high for life? put them on here if there are any??? you cant because there isnt any. and i wouldnt trust high4life or should i say shoot2kill66 or AnotaNobba even, as far as i could throw him. youve ripped into me since the get go, so just returning the favour mate. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/104516-anybody-seen-leaves-like-before.html nuff said


----------



## High4Life (Sep 5, 2008)

lol See what i mean ,, Why dont you just GO AWAY Londoner with your mutant plant that you think is cool ... You are starting to get pathetic man the way your actinig Like a spoilt child looking atattion, your on here all day long hoping i answer your nonsence...... What is it you want londoner ? Just carry on with your own buisness there i dont care want you get up to .. If you dont want seeds Fuck Of and stop acting a dick .
Continue your grow log im happy to watch how they grow Welcome 2 High4Life genetics ........


----------



## High4Life (Sep 6, 2008)

There is still some freebie fun left If anybody wants some . If you look around there is now more mutant plants growing than the normal cannabis plant so might as well grow mines for free . after ive give 100 seeds it is £20 a pack of 20 loll


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Sep 6, 2008)

good job with the expertness of genetics. lol. +rep


----------



## High4Life (Sep 6, 2008)

Lots of great strains have been made by just some lucky cross breeds . Bubblegum Was made by some kids at collage messing with genetics I think. Cheese was made in the back streets of england , i think Nyd was a strain that was about NY in a bag of good weed or something .. There has been lots of good underground strains more we dont know about ..Mybe 1 day i hit the jackpot and get something as good as Bubblegum ... breeders sometimes will let you think that it is harder to do ithat it is , Its all mostly about how good the genetics mix togeather . And the months and years Untill you find genetics that mix good with each other that makes a pedigree Hybrid...


----------



## starchild (Sep 9, 2008)

Londoner said:


> what pms exactly high for life? put them on here if there are any??? you cant because there isnt any. and i wouldnt trust high4life or should i say shoot2kill66 or AnotaNobba even, as far as i could throw him. youve ripped into me since the get go, so just returning the favour mate. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/104516-anybody-seen-leaves-like-before.html nuff said


you got that right londoner. why dont you piss off queer4life. 

you come here and start ripping people and this is what your going to get. i wouldnt take your genetics if you paid me. you dont even know how NYD started and you expect us to kiss your ass over some F1 that any noob could cross. and dont bother leaving negative feedback i could care less


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Sep 9, 2008)

starchild i would just cry some more


----------



## High4Life (Sep 10, 2008)

Super 1st post and only post ... You are sure going to be a treasure lol , i guess no 1 is reading londoners mutant plant thread any more so he made up a new name up like his iburnbud he used just to bump his mutant thread lol Your a sad little man Londoner payed cash for mutant unstable genetics BigBuddha made a skunk x afgani cross that he sells as a F1 from sensi seeds skunk 1 and god knows were the afgani came from lol my the genetics in my crossed alot more smothly than about 25% of the seeds sold by breeders Any way i wasent asking people to begg for seeds they were for free to any 1 that wanted them .. To the haters hate on lol its all love babbbbbbbbbby ... dry those eyes mate High4Life Genetics ............


----------



## Londoner (Sep 10, 2008)

not me fella, i washed my hands of you ages ago, i have no time nor energy for you anymore, ive had enough. so its NOT me


----------



## High4Life (Sep 10, 2008)

We all know its you LOL ,, You made up IBURNBUD to leave bad rep and bump your own thread trying to provoke me back on it .. The seeds ive posted to people was from the generosity of my heart lol I even payed for the post lol Thats what its all about to man not winning and bitching like a girls , I thought the skunk thunderbird was worth sharing to the world .. Same way if ive growing somthing superdank we all smoke it for free .............. The more you bump my thread the more people get to test This S -K-T . 2 x more


----------



## Londoner (Sep 10, 2008)

im telling you its not me!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 10, 2008)

Londoner said:


> im telling you its not me!!!



ITS NOT ME ! ITS NOT ME! ITS NOT ME! ITS NOT ME! ITS NOT ME! 







All i wanted was some Purp Seeds and he wouldn't give me any WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Londoner (Sep 10, 2008)

oh shut up you muppet, wouldnt grow his shit if you paid me.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 10, 2008)

Londoner said:


> oh shut up you muppet, wouldnt grow his shit if you paid me.


Hmmmm i don't recall asking for anything! and by the way who said you could grow? Are you listening to the voices again? Remember what happened last time you listened ? You woke up underneath a pile of oiled up dudes thinking your were Tinkerbell. 

Remember just because the voices say you can grow does not make it true! 

Sincerely the Muppet's


----------



## Londoner (Sep 10, 2008)

...............whatever


----------



## starchild (Sep 10, 2008)

hey gay4life maybe you need to stop smoking that ditchweed your growing because i think its starting to effect your IQ


----------



## Londoner (Sep 10, 2008)

queer4life and sparkafire


----------



## Gillagansmoker420 (Sep 10, 2008)

damn bro i would def love some of those seeds too bad loan has no ball and is a pissed off asshole but well done man well done


----------



## starchild (Sep 11, 2008)

Londoner said:


> queer4life and sparkafire


hahahahaha


----------



## Londoner (Sep 11, 2008)

thats funny shit..........


----------



## starchild (Sep 11, 2008)

ok.. one more


----------



## Londoner (Sep 11, 2008)

H4L & sparkafire go sailing...........


----------



## starchild (Sep 12, 2008)

thats a good one


----------



## starchild (Sep 12, 2008)

dum dum deedum dum dum deedumdum


----------



## Londoner (Sep 14, 2008)

whoops my finger clicked the mouse button by mistake...........


----------



## High4Life (Sep 15, 2008)

What a sad basterd you are londoner making up names to laugh at your self lol Why do you not go look after your mutant plant and the 3 day vegg plants in with 6 week plants before they strectch like the other mess you have in that flat That is lots of gay pics you have there , Nothing else to add now except you homo pass times NO NEED TO KEEP HATING LONDONER JUST LEARN HOW TO GROW PROPER AND BUY SO E REAL GENETICS .. Your such a nobber ive been away over a week and your still here looking attation lol


----------



## High4Life (Sep 15, 2008)

The reason londoner is acting like this is because he bought cheap poor genetics and wants some of my smoother gelling genetics for FREE. Id have gave him some as it is no skin from my nose LOL only the crying like a little girl is on call for and posting up your favorite man on man porn is helping no 1 only proving that you are some kid trying to act a ganja god lol Look after your own grow man quit Being a knobb jockey ....................................................... My friend has this skunkKush Rhino at its 3rd week of flower 6ft plants i,ll post them up they,v monstrous and so sticky already .


----------



## High4Life (Sep 16, 2008)

If any 1 else gets there seeds and they are crushed sorry all others from now will be padded .. Pics of 5 different growers of the SK WR will be posted up later .


----------



## Quigley (Sep 16, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> Did you stabilize it through backcrossing?
> 
> I want to breed a couple strains I have from clone... With some super skunk I bought from seed.


thats what i was wondering too! it sounds like you just crossed some f1's and crossed that f2 with another f1 and called it a strain if im not mistaken. so youd just have a bunch of random genetics you need to go back to the orignal pops plant and start some backcrossing if you want your purple whore to be a stable strain.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 16, 2008)

Quigley said:


> thats what i was wondering too! it sounds like you just crossed some f1's and crossed that f2 with another f1 and called it a strain if im not mistaken. so youd just have a bunch of random genetics you need to go back to the orignal pops plant and start some backcrossing if you want your purple whore to be a stable strain.


Its not even that, he couldnt spot the male in the growroom and it pollenated his crop then he calls it* his* genetics


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Sep 16, 2008)

he quigley you sure you know what your talking about? you only have 2 posts ftl.


----------



## Quigley (Sep 16, 2008)

no i have dont know from first hand experience. thats why i said if im not mistaken but i do know basic genetics and its pretty obvious that just crossing seeds will not make a strain you need to cross with the p1 plant at least once or backcross as its called so it should take four or five generations so i think a year minimum for something stable. while never having done this myself the 1-8 odds seem pretty much pulled out of the air. im just guessing tho using about a decade small closet grows and a decent education.


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Sep 16, 2008)

you sound smart to me


----------



## dannyking (Jan 1, 2009)

got any more pics High4Life?? very nice work. kudos


----------

